# FNG says Hi!



## buzzard (May 3, 2008)

I actually joined a while ago, so I guess I should finally introduce myself...

I'm just another fighter pilot wannabe who didn't have the eyes to make the grade...I'm 48, live in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia, and have been fascinated by military aviation since I was a kid. I especially enjoy the memoirs of the people who were there, and have approx 1200 books related to military history, with an emphasis on WWII aviation. I'm always on the look out for anything written by the combatants, esp. Russian and Japanese, as their stuff is hard to find. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

Other interests include science (esp evolutionary biology), history, hunting, fishing, whitewater canoeing, scuba, motorcycles (I used to be an amateur roadracer), anything to do with nature, and messin' about in the ocean.

I'm very impressed by the general level of knowledge shown by the people here, and also the passion (esp. the EE/BAC Lightning guy!).

Anyway, it's a great site, and I think I'll have fun learning some good stuff from you guys.

JL


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Greetings buzzard...! Grab a chair and make yourself feel at home...


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2008)

Welcome buzzard from alittle further south!


----------



## Catch22 (May 3, 2008)

Welcome from the West!


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2008)

Welcome mate.

Road racing ey? My old man used to do that a bit. What bike(s)?


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2008)

Greets from another FNG!


----------



## DOUGRD (May 4, 2008)

Welcome buzzard from a little farther south and a bit more west.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to the fourm.


----------



## trackend (May 4, 2008)

HI Buzz


----------



## wilbur1 (May 4, 2008)

Welcome buzzard, and like adler always says dont be a one post wonder :lol


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2008)

Gidday mate from the land down under....


----------



## buzzard (May 4, 2008)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. 

Heinz: A Suzuki GS1000S Superbike,and a Kawasaki GPz 750 in the Supersport class. I also raced a Yamaha RZ 350 and Honda 750 Intercepter in endurance races (not my bikes). This was in the '80's, just before it got too damned expensive...

Now if I can just figure out how to use all the bells and whistles in this forum...

JL


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Manx Norton, AJS 7R and MV Agusta are racing bikes.... Those are just souped up sewing machines....  
Looking forward to see you around here mate, maybe some stories from the track too...?


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 4, 2008)

Buzzard, Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## buzzard (May 4, 2008)

Lucky 13,

Don't gie'us yer pesh! I shagged yer wee sister onna leaky auld Norton. Broke the Featherbed frame...

Guess I shouldn't be too hard on you dress wearing Scots. A pal of mine from Glasgow (A total Luftwaffe Nachtjaeger nut) introduced me to the sublime pleasure of single malts. Alas,the pasty-faced haggis eater skedaddled back to Edinburgh after his Canuck wife dumped him for a REAL lady...Turns out he could only get it up if they turned out all the lights and she made noises like a Lanc'...

JL


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Oooh for f*ck sake maaaan....not ANOTHER bl**dy Njaco...!  Good stuff, could you handle REAL whisky or did you cough a couple of times, shake your face, sneeze and fart at the same time and fall to the floor, spending the rest of the night not being able to communicate like human being, but more in the style of a neanderthal..?  As for the woman in question, was she the same size as the Lanc, or her "bombs"


----------



## buzzard (May 4, 2008)

Lucky 13,

Not sure about the Njaco bit, but as for handling the REAL whisky, well, as a true Bluenoser, I was weaned at sea on Lamb's 151 proof Navy rum...Glenlivet was like drinking American beer compared to that.

The 'woman in question' was more Mosquito (Without a big, beautiful pair of Merlins leading the way, unfortunately...)than Lanc'. Maybe that's why he couldn't get the ole Schrage Muzik to work...Moskitoschrek!

An odd guy, really. Went to an airshow with him (I told him he could hold my hand if the noise scared him) and caught him fellating a Sidewinder on an F-16. Later he had to be reprimanded for performing cunnilingus on the cannon of an A-10...The best part was when we were checking out a Luftwaffe Tornado. The pilot was pure Prussian; all he needed was the monocle...Dave commented that it must be fun to fly...Herr Oberleutnant Ubermensch stiffened, eyes bulging, and barked, "VEE DO NOT FLY FOR FUNN!"

All business, those Teutons...

JL


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Welcome buzzard from a little farther south and a bit more west.



Welcome from a lot further South and East...


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2008)

> Don't gie'us yer pesh! I shagged yer wee sister onna leaky auld Norton.



Music to my ears!!!

You'll fit in nice here, buzzard!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

It's funny though Njaco....I only have brothers, I wonder who or WHAT that poor b*st*rd was "doing"...on that featherbed frame?

Something that says...baaah baah...?


----------



## wilbur1 (May 4, 2008)

Hell let him dream it was your sister, id be more worried about which brother it was


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Hell let him dream it was your sister, id be more worried about which brother it was


True Wilbur1, don't want him to get any other scars than those from the featherbed.....


----------



## Heinz (May 5, 2008)

buzzard said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome.
> 
> Heinz: A Suzuki GS1000S Superbike,and a Kawasaki GPz 750 in the Supersport class. I also raced a Yamaha RZ 350 and Honda 750 Intercepter in endurance races (not my bikes). This was in the '80's, just before it got too damned expensive...
> 
> ...



Nice! Me and my old man are into the Jap stuff too. Into anything with 2 wheels really though. He used to race a Honda CB 450 and a BSA Rocket 3.

We have built 2 Honda CB 450s with a spare waiting to be built. 

Dont worry about Lucky he doesnt have much of a clue about bikes


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Errhmmhmm cough...cough...excuse me you say I don't have what now....?


----------



## buzzard (May 5, 2008)

"baaah baah"? Naw...yer girlfriend ain't my type. And I don't think it was your brother, but hey, who can tell, what with the lads wearing dresses and the lassies havin' more body hair than their tv canine namesake...

So, Heinz, are you plannin' on doing any racing? Ya gotta track nearby? I worked as a mechanic for a few years and fixed up a few bikes myself. I've ridden a lot of bikes but only a dozen or so Brit bikes...no BSA Rockets, tho. Before my time...

JL


----------



## wilbur1 (May 5, 2008)

Tell me buzzart have you ridden a seca 750 and before you go puttin my buddy lucky down... watch out his skirts swing high with rocks in the pockets, i raced alot of rd bikes for few years, been scared to death on a mach 3 triple......oh sorry before yore time. man that was ages ago they had wooden wheels then


----------



## buzzard (May 6, 2008)

wilbur 1,

I test-rode a Seca 750 the first year they came out('82?) Nice bike, but my '80 KZ750 (Yosh 850 big bore kit, 29mm smoothbores, and Yosh header)would eat it alive. Plus, I wasn't used to the handling effects of the shaft drive.

Man, I LOVE ring-dings! the slickest thing I ever rode was a TZ250. My first streetbike was an old Kaw Mach IV 750. 80+ mph wheelies...my parents hated it (I was 17)  I rode a lot of the RD/RZ 350 LCs, and would have bought one, but I was working in a Suzuki shop. If you like 2-strokes, you would have loved the Suzuki RG500. Change the jets and gut out the silencers, and you had a GP bike! Alas, by the time I could afford one, they wuz gone...Still, at least I got to ride them once in a while.

We Canucks were lucky to catch the last hurrah of the oil-burners. I knew two guys who would buy old RZ350s, and take'em down to Daytona Bike Week. With the high exchange rate, they could sell them to drooling Yanks and make enough profit to pay for the whole party  They'd drive back home with their pals in the van.


Oh, I ain't too worried about Lucky. Those canny Scotchmen can tell when someone's just takin' the pesh outa' them...

JL


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2008)

Wow ! Here I am ready to welcome the new kid on the block (Buzzard)
and I got to get in between a donneybrook 'tween him and mah man Lucky.

Think I'll go out and come back in.... Maybe you'll both cool off...

Charles


----------



## buzzard (May 6, 2008)

Aww, I didn't come here to fight...Lucky and me are just playing grabass 

Anyway, glad to meet you and all the others who dropped in to say hi.

JL


----------



## Marcel (May 6, 2008)

buzzard said:


> Aww, I didn't come here to fight...Lucky and me are just playing grabass
> 
> JL



Ah, sometimes "English" is too difficult for me.   Welcome Buzz


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

I ain't playing grabass with nae man ye tw*t...only play that with women and grabt.....well, you know... 
If you like to grab mens *sses, feel free to do so, I'll still respect you and a friend....but you ain't gonnae grab mine...


----------

